# North east meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is that time again 11thNov 07:30 at the OK DINER on the A19 the north east monthly meet whose coming this time Imight have a few new mods on the qS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

May be available that night :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looking at the number of posts so far I hope so mate :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I should make this one as well.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Damn just the wrong side of Wednesday for me  I am in Selby Tuesday/Wednesday I will see if I can still make it for a bit, but it is quite a way home from there!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Don't know now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ignore him he's just missing Nora :lol: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

should be good for this one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Ignore him hw's just missing Nora :lol: :lol:


I wondered where Tim had got to


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hopefully me and the girlfriend will make this one need to meet you guys and get a look at a short shifter to make my mind up on getting one

lets hope work dont get in the way again


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

OH OH I think i'm off work for this one     if so will be there deffo

*Update Am Deffo Off so will be there*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Any more coming


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any more coming


I'll be coming this time Andy, after I missed the last one! 

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Any more coming
> ...


Good man


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm on earlies so will be there as well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> i'm on earlies so will be there as well.


As long as you get your car started :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers andy. :lol: :lol: Been ok since i sorted it, Thankfully.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> Cheers andy. :lol: :lol: Been ok since i sorted it, Thankfully.


I should have a few new mods on the qS by then mate


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Any more coming


Hi Andy, yeah hopefully shoud be there too....

I've been a busy lad!?! I went for the gloss black finish on everything so I hope you'll give my cheeky mods the seal of approval.... It looks pretty damn good if I do say so myself! :wink:

look forward to seeing you all then...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not sure I can make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will try and get there at some point but Andy A will still be there


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not sure I can make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will try and get there at some point but Andy A will still be there


Hope ya get sorted and get there wanna see the yellow beast


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Medic999 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I can make this now [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will try and get there at some point but Andy A will still be there
> ...


Looking good to make it but I will be in the qS sorry


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to tonight, hope you make it andy.


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

I will be there deffo...


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Well got back from the meet, nice to met some fellow TT members and the food was good too. Some nice motors and deffo need my lowering next year as it looked like it was on stilts compared to the other TT's also liked the TTwith the clocks in the vents looked good..

Does anyone know What Joe's username is anyone he wanted me to send him a pm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Medic999 said:


> Well got back from the meet, nice to met some fellow TT members and the food was good too. Some nice motors and deffo need my lowering next year as it looked like it was on stilts compared to the other TT's also liked the TTwith the clocks in the vents looked good..
> 
> Does anyone know What Joe's username is anyone he wanted me to send him a pm


Joe is TTCool :wink: good to meet you tonight.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Was a goot meet! Glad you liked my vents mate I liked your badge 

Mine is in need of lowering too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep a good meet and some new faces good to meet you all


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Folks

Judy and me had a great night at the Diner. You would think 2 hours of TT talk and airing past experiences would be enough, but no :lol:. Looking forward to next Spring and Summer for some serious drives :wink: Please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Till the next time

Joe & Judy


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Judy and me had a great night at the Diner. You would think 2 hours of TT talk and airing past experiences would be enough, but no :lol:. Looking forward to next Spring and Summer for some serious drives :wink: Please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


It was nice to meet you and Judy 

I'll be trying that road to Helmsley you told me about asap.... 

Saj


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another good meet, nice to see a good turnout and a few new faces.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

TTCool said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Judy and me had a great night at the Diner. You would think 2 hours of TT talk and airing past experiences would be enough, but no :lol:. Looking forward to next Spring and Summer for some serious drives :wink: Please [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


Your not hibernating over the winter Joe are you, if you are hope you got your heating allowance :wink:

hope to make the next one sounds like I missed a good night


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks
> ...


 :lol: I'm not hibernating. I'll be out driving whatever the weather. Heating allowance? Oh yes that's what pensioners receive and it's not means tested  It came at the end of November last year.

You missed a good chin wag and some new people. Our table was still chatting at half nine.

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Next Spring and Summer for some serious drives with the boys and girls of the North East and Teesside. Judy and me are free to explore this Sceptered Isle any time we wish to and we don't need any continental kudos when we've got the Yorkshire Dales, Cumberland and Northumberland on our door step :wink:

Joe


----------

